# Chrome Mobile Browser glitch. Disappearing keyboard



## trc65 (Aug 30, 2020)

Disappearing keyboard.
When I'm typing a reply and make a mistake, hit backspace key, and it works until I hit a space, and then the keyboard disappears. I hit the cursor and the keyboard is back, but disappears again if I backspace, delete, or hit return.

Annoying as Hell, and only happening on this forum. Checked a couple other forums and working fine. Using Chrome and here is my tablet info. not using a keyboard app, just the default keyboard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2020)

Thats happened to me also in the past. I went into the ap and cleared the cashe.(storage) Seemed to help. It hasn't happened to me lately.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Aug 30, 2020)

Thanks, that worked - after I also restarted the tablet!  

Just to make it easier for others (and so I can refer back here when it happens to me again), click on the _*settings*_ icon and then go to _*device management*_ let it run, then click *optimize* *now* . Restart your device after optimizing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2020)

If you have room on your screen, you can touch and hold a blank spot on it, then touch widgets then device maintenance, and touch the widget that says optimize and place it on the screen. (Mine had 2 options, I chose the smaller one) I did that instead of going through setting to do that. My tab A is pretty old so i clean it daily just because it helps....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2020)

The larger one on the right side will bring you to that setting if you touch the other wording in the widget

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 5, 2020)

When I am typing on here and make a mistake, I hit the delete to erase a letter and it kicks the keyboard off. I have to touch where I want to type and delete a letter at a time. This doesn't happen anywhere else. From Android phone


----------



## trc65 (Sep 5, 2020)

Yeah, Marc's fix of clearing the cache/optimizing worked once, but not anymore. The disappearing keyboard is a pain.

My posts are going to get really short, and will be full of mistakes or I'll just let autocorrect spell out what it wants....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 5, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> When I am typing on here and make a mistake, I hit the delete to erase a letter and it kicks the keyboard off. I have to touch where I want to type and delete a letter at a time. This doesn't happen anywhere else. From Android phone



What phone are you using? And is the keyboard an aftermarket or stock phone board?


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 5, 2020)

There are cases when the cached data of the keyboard app can become corrupted which can result in this problem. So, in addition to clearing the cashe, you may need to try deleting the data too...
Tap Settings > Apps.
Tap the Keyboard application in the default list.
Tap Storage > CLEAR CACHE > CLEAR DATA > DELETE


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 5, 2020)

One more thing...I have auto update aps turned off. So, if your setting is set to on, turn it off. Then see if you can uninstall updates on the chrome app, or the keyboard app...
I'm no tech guru, but I find the more they update stuff, the more problems I have on my old tablet. I'm sure Matt may say thats bad, but hey, my tab is working just fine without updates.
Like I need to have an update to have install 30 more languages. Pfft. No thanks.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 5, 2020)

If that stuff doesn't work for ya's, then we'll tag Matt, to see if he can decipher the snafu...


----------



## trc65 (Sep 6, 2020)

I'm not using an App, but still did all of the above. Cleared data and cache, even turned off all the keyboard functions(autocorrect, auto fill, ...). Reset to default even though I've never changed options. Still acting funny.
Maybe I should try a third party keyboard? Willing to try anything at this point......


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2020)

I use smart keyboard pro on my phone. I bought it years ago on my gzone commando. Transfers to all my devices. But on the tab i just use the stock board...

Aha! Now i see what you guys are saying. On my phone the keyboard disappears when I hit the delete button and the enter key. Wow...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 6, 2020)

It's a Galaxy S9 with stock keyboard.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2020)

So after about an hour of on the phone with verizon, they can't fix it. They put in a bug ticket, but the conclusion is that it's a chrome bug. And from doing a little googlin, it seems they are useless for help with bug reports.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2020)

I wonder why it only does it on my phone, and not on the tablet. This is weird. also, very aggravating...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2020)

Ha! they want me to rest my phone...screw that....i have too much stuff that i cant replace on it...


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 6, 2020)

It only happens here on WB for me. No other place so I don't know what to do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2020)

I see that too...

I tried other forums too...


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2020)

Aha!
Go to your Google play app. Select chrome. Uninstall. 
That gets rid of the latest update. 
My keyboard is on screen now. Even when I hit the x and the enter button....


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2020)

I had updated it last month. But only till last night did I notice this.
Weird...


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2020)

Now I have to reset my keyboard preferences. I hate haptic feedback!!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2020)

Yep. Seems to working for me now...


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2020)

It has to be a glitch between the 2 updates. Chrome and xenforo. From what I understand after reading up on the xenforo website is, There's no more updates for this software untill the next version of xenforo comes out.
Hopefully there's no more glitches n bugs....


----------



## trc65 (Sep 6, 2020)

Well, that worked, keyboard doesn't disappear, but when I uninstalled chrome, it also wiped all my bookmarks, passwords, etc....... Have no idea if I can get them back or not......

Hate this mobile crap, much happier with my old laptop!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## trc65 (Sep 6, 2020)

Ok, got it figured out.when I uninstalled chrome, it synched to an old account that was used when my mom was using the tablet for a short while. Re-synched it back to me and everything seems to be back to normal. 









Browser issue - Pressing enter in Android keyboard hides the keyboard


Latest Chrome Stable (85.0.4183.81) Tried with SwiftKey, Gboard and Samsung Keyboard. Got two other members of my board to verify. Checked here and happens here as well. While trying to respond in a thread... Keyboard disappears as soon as you press enter. End result is that you end up...




xenforo.com





Found and read this thread in the xenforo page, and conclusion is, it is definitely problem with Chrome update, they were guessing Chrome "might" have it fixed "soon".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2020)

Aha. I didn't see that one. But it's spot on as to what was happening.
I'm using an old web browser called boat. Its been unsupported for a couple of years now. But it's based off of chrome. No updates, but when I updated chrome, it must have synched up with boat and made it glitch as well.

Keyboard is still showing up. So thats good.

Sorry Tim, I should have mentioned to back up your info/bookmarks before you uninstalled it.
I'll go kneel in the corner on a box of rice for 10 minutes....


----------



## trc65 (Sep 6, 2020)

No problems! Everything was there, it just gave me heart palpitations for a few minutes....

If nothing else, this whole episode is helping me learn Android a little better - BTW, there's a reason why I'm still using my trusty flip phone, never had any problems with it, and it does exactly what I want it to do -make and receive calls!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2020)

trc65 said:


> my trusty flip phone,



I still have the first one I ever owned. I still use sometimes, it but just for 2 games. Zuma and World Poker Tour.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 6, 2020)

Working now. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2020)

Right on.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 6, 2020)

Well it just went back to doing the same thing.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Well it just went back to doing the same thing.



You uninstalled chrome?


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2020)

This is the version I'm running now. After I uninstalled the update.





Which one does yours show?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 6, 2020)

It won't let me uninstall, but I disabled it.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> It won't let me uninstall, but I disabled it.


To uninstall it you need to go to the google play app.
The app where you get new aps.

Not the settings/tools/apps on your phone.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## trc65 (Sep 6, 2020)

@ripjack13 @Eric Rorabaugh 
In the Xenforo thread I linked above, one of the developers mentioned toggling off the RTE for individual devices.
_
"For now, I can only recommend toggling the RTE off with the affected device. Given the extent of the breakage, I hope that the Chromium devs will consider expediting a fix."_

Can that be accomplished by just hitting the "gear" icon? 

I'd test it, but I'm too lazy to update Chrome, test it, and then have to uninstall Chrome again if that isn't what he meant.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2020)

Not sure. I don't have a gear icon anywhere in the ap or on the Google play ap.


----------



## trc65 (Sep 6, 2020)

This is the one I'm talking about.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2020)

Aha...that makes the tool bar disappear in the post box. 
I can try updating the ap tomorrow and then click it, to see what happens.

I'm hittin the sack.
I have a long day ahead. Goin kayaking with the wife!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 7, 2020)

Obeekaybee. It seems at though, if you update chrome to the new version. (The crap one) and click on the gear in the post box, above, it works. Keyboard is here. Seems a it has some lag to it.
Hit the enter button.......delete.. 


Still up.


Nice. Good find tim. Although I like having the options in the box. I'm going to uninstall it again, and leave it be for a while till they figure out what the snafu is...


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 7, 2020)

I think I'm also going to move all the posts that deal with this to its own topic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Sep 7, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Nice. Good find tim. Although I like having the options in the box. I'm going to uninstall it again, and leave it be for a while till they figure out what the snafu is...


Glad to see I can still interpret some Geek Speak correctly (from the Xenforo forum)!

I'm leaving the old Chrome on for now too. 

The messages I read seemed to think that the chrome people might have a fix sometime this week as they were getting so many complaints.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Sep 14, 2020)

It seems to be fixed, at least it's working correctly on my tablet. If your device is still having these problems, check the version of Chrome. Should be 85.0.4183.101.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 15, 2020)

trc65 said:


> It seems to be fixed, at least it's working correctly on my tablet. If your device is still having these problems, check the version of Chrome. Should be 85.0.4183.101.



You updated it?


----------



## trc65 (Sep 15, 2020)

It updated itself, forgot to change to manual updates on the tablet. Evidently it was a "hot fix" release, not a normal update.

Over on the Xenforo forum, they said it was automatically "rolled out" and if updates were set to manual, may need to update the app.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 15, 2020)

Aha. Right on. Let me know if there's any more problems.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

